# Specialized Allez vs. Jamis Ventura (2010)



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on this forum.
Some background, I am from Calgary Alberta Canada.
I just started doing Triathlon's this year, I have done 3 of them so far. For the Triathlon's I was renting a road bike each time. It is time to buy one so I can train properly.
I am on a budget, and i have limited it down to the Specialized Allez and the Jamis Ventura.
Is there one someone recommends ? I am going to use the bike, and then next year if I want to upgrade the components of the bike I will.
Any suggestions ?
Also, I have been told to get the smallest frame possible for my size (6'2, 196 pounds). Any opinions on this ?

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

egger29 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on this forum.
> Some background, I am from Calgary Alberta Canada.
> I just started doing Triathlon's this year, I have done 3 of them so far. For the Triathlon's I was renting a road bike each time. It is time to buy one so I can train properly.
> I am on a budget, and i have limited it down to the Specialized Allez and the Jamis Ventura.
> ...


Welcome to RBR.  

If you've narrowed down your choices to these two bikes because you've test ridden several and like these best, fine. But if you're basing a decision only on specs and pics, it's time to visit some LBS's, talk about your cycling experiences, intended uses/ goals, get sized/ fitted and test ride some bikes of interest. From these experiences, decide your preferences for fit/ feel, ride and handling and whittle the field from there. 

FWIW, both the Allez and Ventura are fine bikes worthy of upgrading, but there are others equally suitable.

Regarding getting the smallest frame possible: While a tri specific bike generally has a shorter wheelbase and steeper seat tube angle, I still think it's better to choose a bike that's sized correctly for you, then all that will be required are_ tweaks _to fit - small compromises to dial in that optimal fit. Getting a bike smaller than you'd take sets the stage for making larger compromises if/ when it's not set up for a tri event - among them poor f/r weight distribution. 

That said, if you're truly between two sizes, then opting for the smaller size isn't going to create any problem, but even then, I strongly suggest leaving the sizing/ fitting assistance to the reputable LBS's/ fitters. Getting the right sized bike will pay dividends in many respects.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me.

I chose these 2 because I have used them both in the Tri's. The Jamis was a 61 and the Specialized was a 58. Oddly enough, even though the size is different, they both felt the same when riding. I liked both bikes, but I would want to upgrade the derailers.

Both of these bikes are being sold right now (they are rentals for about 4 months, and then after the season is over, they sell them to the public). So I can pick up a used road bike (but barely used !!) for a very good price. I figure this would be an affordable way to get into my first road bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

egger29 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> I chose these 2 because I have used them both in the Tri's. The Jamis was a 61 and the Specialized was a 58. Oddly enough, even though the size is different, they both felt the same when riding. I liked both bikes, but I would want to upgrade the derailers.
> 
> Both of these bikes are being sold right now (they are rentals for about 4 months, and then after the season is over, they sell them to the public). So I can pick up a used road bike (but barely used !!) for a very good price. I figure this would be an affordable way to get into my first road bike.


Since there's no industry standards for measuring to determine frame size, it's not at all surprising that a 58 Spec feels about the same as a 61 Jamis. 

If you've used both in tri's, like the fit/ feel, ride and handling of both, find some other criteria that may sway you towards one or the other, even if it's just aesthetics. 

Both really are fine choices and there's no appreciable difference in quality, so IMO as long as they both fit well, you can't make a bad or wrong choice here.


----------



## BadWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

If fit is not an issue. I would go with the Allez. According to the specs on the Jamis and Specialized website, the Allez look the better bike. The Allez is a 9 speed with a carbon fork whereas the Ventura is 8 speed with an aluminum fork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BadWolf said:


> If fit is not an issue. I would go with the Allez. According to the specs on the Jamis and Specialized website, the Allez look the better bike. The Allez is a 9 speed with a carbon fork whereas the Ventura is 8 speed with an aluminum fork.


Good catch, but without knowing the specific models, we can't be sure of the specs.

OP: Do you know the specific model of the two bikes?


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

I found out the models

It's the Jamis Ventura Sport and the Specialized Allez Triple


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

egger29 said:


> I found out the models
> 
> It's the Jamis Ventura Sport and the Specialized Allez Triple


Then they're both 8 spd drivetrains. FWIW the Jamis has a compact crankset and the Allez (obviously) a triple. 

All else being equal (primarily, fit) I think the Allez holds an edge because the fork uses an alu steerer/ crown and CF legs while the Jamis uses a chromoly (steel) stterer with alu legs. The Jamis fork will likely be heavier.

Those are the only standouts. The remianing components (and wheelsets) are pretty much a wash, IMO.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

While I am new to this sport I have researched these two bikes extensively.

One other item to consider is the geometry of the frames.

The Allez has a more "racey" geometry and the Ventura has a more relaxed geometry for comfort.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Invictus said:


> While I am new to this sport I have researched these two bikes extensively.
> 
> One other item to consider is the geometry of the frames.
> 
> *The Allez has a more "racey" geometry and the Ventura has a more relaxed geometry for comfort*.


While I agree that the Allez has a _slightly_ more aggressive geometry (than the Jamis), IMO the Ventura splits the difference between race and relaxed, being more race oriented than (two examples) a Specialized Secteur or Jamis Endura, both having more typical relaxed geo.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> While I agree that the Allez has a _slightly_ more aggressive geometry (than the Jamis), IMO the Ventura splits the difference between race and relaxed, being more race oriented than (two examples) a Specialized Secteur or Jamis Endura, both having more typical relaxed geo.


Good info for the OP and myself. :thumbsup: 
I am glad you mentioned the Secteur because I am deciding between the Secteur and the Ventura for a new bike. I am riding an Allez right now and feel like I want a little more relaxed geometry.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Invictus said:


> Good info for the OP and myself. :thumbsup:
> I am glad you mentioned the Secteur because I am deciding between the Secteur and the Ventura for a new bike. I am riding an Allez right now and feel like I want a little more relaxed geometry.


Not to derail this thread, but if that's the case I'm skeptical that the Ventura is going to be discernably different in ride/ handling than your Allez. Of course, the best way to determine that is through test rides, but the geo numbers are close enough that I'm fairly confident that will be the case.

Another thought. If you're looking for a fairly small change, before deciding on a new bike you may want to try raising the bars 1cm +/- on the Allez. If you're still using the OEM stem, it's height adjustable.

Apologies to the OP for the slight deviation.


----------

